# MAXX by Alec Bradley The Vice Cigar Review - Decent cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The vice was a decent smoke. It starts off a little harsh but after a half inch in, it becomes quite tasty. It isn't a remarkable cigar but it wo...

Read the full review here: MAXX by Alec Bradley The Vice Cigar Review - Decent cigar


----------

